# Can you take a pregnancy test while bleeding?



## seren

I have a friend here who wants to know if she can take an hpt while bleeding or if it will mess up the results. She has had a bit of bleeding, but a lot less than normal and it's brown and very little. Just like when she was pregnant with her ds. She wants to take a test, but only if the blood won't affect it. Anyone know if she can do this?


----------



## Jane

You can take it, no problems with the accuracy at all. She is testing the urine, after all, not vaginal secretions (I hope!).

The only issue would be if the pregnancy was not going to continue - she might get a positive result followed by a negative result. But the positive would not be inaccurate.


----------



## indiana ima

yes, as the pp said, she can. i learned i was miscarrying (as opposed to just having a rreeeaaaalllllyyyyyyy long period) by doing just that.


----------



## seren

I don't think she is miscarrying. It's brown blood. She bled for 3 weeks in January, one in Februaury, none in March and just a bit now. She said there is barely enough to warrant wearing a pad. This is very simialr to what happened when she was pregnant with her ds and didn't know it. The health department won't test her while she has this tiny bit of blood.


----------



## Jane

I would suggest that she do take the pregnancy test. If it is negative, I think she may want to be seen by a doctor to determine why her periods are in this unusual pattern.


----------



## Persephone

Back in Dec, I thought I might be pg, so I took a test before I started bleeding, and it was negative. Then I started barely spotting. That went on for over a day, so I took another test the next morning, and found I was bleeding in earnest. I took it anyway. It was negative, but that's cause I wasn't pg.







And I went on to have a normal period.


----------



## DesireeH

blood shouldnt affect the test.

When I was miscarrying in November (I knew I was, it was heavy) I kept taking pg tests until they were neg to make sure there wasnt hcg left in my system.


----------



## annakiss

Moved to Fertility...


----------



## seren

SHe took a test last month at the health department and it was negative, but they told ehr it might be because it was too early. Her periods are wacky because of the depo shot. She got one nine months ago and since she should have gotten another (if she wanted it) 6 months ago, they have been crazy.


----------

